# no flax seed during pregnancy?



## Joyful Mama (Jan 17, 2006)

i was just on a site that listed herbs to avoid during pregnancy. flax seed was listed. has anyone heard of this? i eat flax seed/flax oil in a lot of my food.







do i really have to give it up?


----------



## jiva (May 25, 2006)

I've read that too and the only explanation offered was that there are no studies to establish a safety level of flax in infants, children, and pregnant women. Personally, I feel that the levels a person can stand to eat are not only safe, but beneficial. I started eating flax muffins everyday at the start of my 3rd trimester. My skin was so dry and I've read that the baby's brain is requiring lots of fatty acids at that point. So I ate up the flax. After ds was born and I was breastfeeding, I found that I craved flax. I couldn't go more than 4 or 5 days before I wanted more. Ds quit pooping daily around 6 weeks (he was pooping about twice a week...and would get uncomfortable). I noticed that when I would eat two of my muffins (about 1/4 cup of flax!), he would poop easily and thoroughly the next day. Sorry for all the grody talk, but that was my experience with flax. It seemed to do good things for us. Ds is 15 months and really likes it now too!








jiva


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it. I actually INCREASE my flax oil consumption during pregnancy. As long as you don't have a history of premature labor I don't think you have to worry. Just ask your care provider what they think if you're concerned.

- Krista


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I normally have flax seeds or flax seed oil every day. I am nearing the home stretch on a very healthy, uneventful pregnancy. I believe that you have to ingest quite a bit of flax seed for it to even start to become an issue which would be pretty difficult to do with diet.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I find that flax seed oil is the only way to maintain my sanity during pregnancy; it also helps with the painfully dry skin that I develop and helps prevent the depression that I'm especially prone to during and after pregnancy.


----------

